# Wyndham Royal Vista, Pompano, FL 1bdr, Sat Jun 27, $625



## vacationhopeful (Jun 11, 2015)

BEACHFRONT resort - 7 night stay ...* may *be able to upgrade to a 2/2 ... no promises.

Must pay via Paypal ...


PM or call (856) 381 2327 ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 13, 2015)

Still available ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 13, 2015)

Great deal!

PM or text (856) 381 2327


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 14, 2015)

Great week .... a holiday week!

Enjoy the beach with the family.

Call or text (856) 381 2327


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 16, 2015)

Still available!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 16, 2015)

Bumping!!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 20, 2015)

Wonderful resort on the BEACH!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 21, 2015)

Make an offer!

Call or text (856) 381 2327 include RV 1 bdr...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 23, 2015)

Need a last minute vacation? Have a friend ... 2 units ... same resort and dates. On the beach location!

Still available!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 24, 2015)

Wish I could go ... bad storm last night .. 15 trees down in MY yard...

PM if interested!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2015)

BAD storm ... no internet or cable TV .. last night, NO electric for about 11+ hours.

Call or text (856) 381 2327 .... cell towers got back online yesterday .. down a day or two,.,, some of the providers.

I have 3 cells - the 2 Verizon cells were DEAD to the world (towers of electronics) ... must air... nothing in or out. My tracphone (a number I use for ads on my little signs) saved my butt ...


----------

